# Closed face Reels Vs Open Faced Reels



## BassHunter (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Guys,

My brother is trying to put me onto closed face reels running with braid for fishing bass, bream lizards etc.I have always been an eggbeater with estuary rod fan
He seems to think that they are more accurate when casting into snags and better for soft plastics. Is he right??

He has it hooked up to a baitcaster rod.

I would very much like your opinion on these reels. They also seem hard to find except for cheap Ebay types

If possible any reccomendations on this and also what sort of rod/reel combo would be best suited for the yak

Thanks Again

Andrew


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I considered the same as I'd used my sons "kiddies version" of a Shakespeare. Think of a tangle free baitcaster, because they are the best of both worlds.

On enquiring at a tackle shop the told me they were high maintenance because of the little pin that winds the line onto the spool. Apparently you can't just spool them with any old line either. Can't confirm any of those claims other than the are brilliant to use....oh yeah line capacity is also limited I'm told


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

The only disadvantage is they have a terrible line capacity.

If you are fishing ultra tight creeks with minimal water depths they'd be fine. A decent sized bass would spool you in open water before you could turn it.


----------



## BassHunter (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Guys

I am only considering for tight fishing (max 30ft cast)

I will listen all including brother (who always knows best) ;-)

Will try them out. Do you use a typical baitcaster rod??


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i use one occasionally for bass and really like it , i have an ABU which seems to work well , but dosnt hold a lot of line so you have to horse the fish a bit , but there certainly more accurate than a standard threadline , or i find them so anyway . Give them a go mate , you will enjoy using them , and isnt that what its all about


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

It wasn't that many years ago that the closed face reels were sneered upon by 'anglers' who rated them as reels for people who were just starting out in fishing (ie: kids)  
In the States however they are thought of quite highly by many especially for repetitive casting - much more accurate than backcasters and can cast a mile.  
The Zebco Omega is considered to be the duck's guts for this kind of reel but a couple of the Abumatics come close.
I had an Abumatic when I was a kid (30 odd years ago) and I still have the rod it was attached to though the reel is long gone. It gave me some happy memories. I've actually gone for a wander down memory lane last week and ordered a Zebco Omega from the US (you can't get them in Oz). 
Hope it lives up to my expectations! The reviews about the Omega indicate it is an awesome reel. 8)


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

I forgot to mention in my previous thread that if you are thinking of using braid then from memory there are only two closed face reels that are designed to withstand/resist the damage that braid can do to the exit hole of the cover. The Zebco Omega and the Abu Abumatic 1276SLi reels. Both will set you back approximately $80 - $90


----------



## BassHunter (Aug 11, 2010)

Thansk for the insight Robbo.

Upon further consideration, I will not use braid and use the mono instead, I will check out the Zebco and Abu range


----------



## Lovey (Aug 4, 2010)

I love spincast reels for flicking lures and soft plastics and i just got the new Abu matic from the U.S that handles braid.It`s very smooth and the drag is spot on so far.Here is a thread i posted on another forum about spincast reels .
http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=11572. Here is another thread to a trip report i did which we end up talking about spincast reels and a few photo`s to.
http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=11315

Regards Rob


----------



## MotorGuide (Jul 12, 2010)

Unlike a closed-faced model, you will have a longer cast with an open-faced reel. But I find open-faced casting more challenging. Using an open-faced reel lets you go further into a pond or lake to catch fish that are actually hard to catch (especially those that won't bite close to shore). I believe that open-faced casting can be mastered after you are able to cast a closed reel easily every time.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

I started with closed face (when i was 10), moved to baitcasters, now to spin reels.. they all have pros and cons. 
If you are going ultra light weight lures, the Baitcaster can be an issue, otherwise i rate them over the closed face (better drag, stronger, more control of line speed when casting). 
I personally believe (and have seen in action) that once you master the art of casting accuracy- it is no better with any of them.... i now use spin reels as i can get the accuracy of all and the ability to go light (which is what i like, more natural). the drag is good...the only real thing i miss of baitcasters is the easy access to thumb the spool in fish (manual drag!) or on the odd bad cast that can be turned into a good cast by slowing line delivery.

The closed face reels are good, but the above notes from others are worth considering, lack of capacity etc... though the biggest faults i have seen is big fish on repetitive runs can cause issues, with line cutting into the reels, and damaging drags etc... i am talking perhaps of fish beigger than you should target (but that's the fun right), and as mentioned also, braid on most any of them will see you in a world of trouble.....

Personally, i think you can have success with any of them, though the versatility and strength of the new spin reels is pretty hard to go past.

Good luck!


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

er.......line capacity?.we do have super fine braided line and P.E as well to mentioned and would easily be doubled if used.all the quote on line capacity is based on mono.so if capacity bothers you,go for super line.problems solved!!!!.


----------

